# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  BBC "Russian Language and People" Videos?

## ivanjs

Anyone old enough to remember the BBC production "Russian: Language and People" from the 80s? It was an excellent beginners video series (20 parts I think), about the Soviet people, geography, commerce, and of course language. 
I've been looking for them for years (I have  a few on video, but not great shape unfortunately). I contacted the BBC, but never got a response. Though outdated, they provide good language skills which never really get old (except for idioms perhaps). 
I googled by the way, but only the book and cassettes came up, not the videos. Some schools have the videos, but I doubt they'd be willing to spend the time to dub them for non-students. Perhaps I'm wrong. 
Just curious.
Thanks.
ivan

----------


## ivanjs

Well, it turns out I have episodes 1-13 and 16, so I'm missing 14, 15 and 17-20. I've been watching them, put them on my iPod and burned them to DVD so I won't lose them again. Wonderful pieces of history as well. 
There's a part where they're talking about the riches of the Ural Mountains, including Diamonds, Gold, Silver, Nickel, and *ASBESTOES*! Shows the age of the series, but still some great historical information if you can find them for sale on ebay.
John

----------


## fortheether

> Well, it turns out I have episodes 1-13 and 16, so I'm missing 14, 15 and 17-20. I've been watching them, put them on my iPod and burned them to DVD so I won't lose them again. Wonderful pieces of history as well. 
> There's a part where they're talking about the riches of the Ural Mountains, including Diamonds, Gold, Silver, Nickel, and *ASBESTOES*! Shows the age of the series, but still some great historical information if you can find them for sale on ebay.
> John

 I recorded them from TV many years ago when PBS played the series.  I don't have episodes 5 or 13.  Nor do I have the ability to convert to DVD.  Maybe we can make some kind of trade?  BTW - the Goodbye Summer portion of the show is here:  http://hctv.humnet.ucla.edu/ecampus/sla ... byesummer/ 
Scott

----------


## ivanjs

> BTW - the Goodbye Summer portion of the show is here:  http://hctv.humnet.ucla.edu/ecampus/sla ... byesummer/ 
> Scott

 Unfortunately the episodes wouldn't play.  
I'd love to share these with folks (legally), but there's of course the copyright issue. Who could I contact at the BBC programming department to get permission to share these? These really are excellent videos for the beginning Russian student, and as I said, they have some excellent historical value as well from the cold war era.

----------


## Sir Krist

so there is no way you could post them as "learning material" on the net? I dont like breaking the law but I feel if its educational purposes and might get you through expensive school, then go ahead. 
are they too big for this site? and I think what you record from Tv is legal because tv is free... well sort of...shhhhh I wont turn you in!  ::

----------


## challenger

> so there is no way you could post them as "learning material" on the net? I dont like breaking the law but I feel if its educational purposes and might get you through expensive school, then go ahead. 
> are they too big for this site? and I think what you record from Tv is legal because tv is free... well sort of...shhhhh I wont turn you in!

 I'm not sure "fair use" covers the internet.

----------


## DDT

Don't worry everyone I have just received permission from the bigshots  to use anything you have posted here. So everything is as cool as possum pie, so just fix the link so I can download. DDT

----------


## challenger

> Don't worry everyone I have just received permission from the bigshots  to use anything you have posted here. So everything is as cool as possum pie, so just fix the link so I can download. DDT

 Is it really necessary to sign your screenname?...

----------


## DDT

> Is it really necessary to sign your screenname?...

 Oh yes. This is very necessary Mr Challenger, Sir. It is written into the Master Russian  bylaws. And I must say that I am very surprised that you did not already know about this very important  and downright decent addition to the rules of conduct, Your Holiness, as it is common knowlege to all of us scallywags and street slouching, sewer slurpers who have skipped confession  for the last.......well, since birth, Your Honourable  Mister Priestliness. But I am sure that everything will be just peachy alright  for you, Your Wallowing Wig-Wam of Worthiness, as long as you confess your unintentional though thoughtless mistake before Master Russian and be sure to say 10 Hail Mary's and 3 cheers for the Queen of England (God bless her, I just love that bitch) and cut back to just one pack a day on the Menthol Kool cigarettes for two weeks. 
But make a note of it, Your Righteousness Salivating With Celebacy.....this recklessness will go on your record! 
Signed *DDT*

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by challenger  Is it really necessary to sign your screenname?...   Oh yes. This is very necessary Mr Challenger, Sir. It is written into the Master Russian  bylaws. And I must say that I am very surprised that you did not already know about this very important  and downright decent addition to the rules of conduct, Your Holiness, as it is common knowlege to all of us scallywags and street slouching, sewer slurpers who have skipped confession  for the last.......well, since birth, Your Honourable  Mister Priestliness. But I am sure that everything will be just peachy alright  for you, Your Wallowing Wig-Wam of Worthiness, as long as you confess your unintentional though thoughtless mistake before Master Russian and be sure to say 10 Hail Mary's and 3 cheers for the Queen of England (God bless her, I just love that bitch) and cut back to just one pack a day on the Menthol Kool cigarettes for two weeks. 
> But make a note of it, Your Righteousness Salivating With Celebacy.....this recklessness will go on your record! 
> Signed *DDT*

   ::  Как витиевато написано!  Ну и пастухи пошли в наше время!

----------


## ivanjs

Just a quick follow-up:
Heard back from BBC and as suspected, they won't allow publishing or trading or copying their programs. Очень жаль.

----------


## fortheether

This link works for the "Goodbye Summer" videos and exercises:  http://media.humnet.ucla.edu/depts/slav ... byesummer/ 
Scott

----------


## Крис из Антверпена

I went on the site by your link, I went to 'exercise language ', and clicked exercise 1, when I clicked on the blue square for the exercise, I got this error message: HTTP Error 404 - File or directory not found.
Internet Information Services (IIS) 
Bye, 
Chris.   

> This link works for the "Goodbye Summer" videos and exercises:  http://media.humnet.ucla.edu/depts/slav ... byesummer/ 
> Scott

----------


## fortheether

> I went on the site by your link, I went to 'exercise language ', and clicked exercise 1, when I clicked on the blue square for the exercise, I got this error message: HTTP Error 404 - File or directory not found.
> Internet Information Services (IIS) 
> Bye, 
> Chris.        Originally Posted by fortheether  This link works for the "Goodbye Summer" videos and exercises:  http://media.humnet.ucla.edu/depts/slav ... byesummer/ 
> Scott

 Worked for me - a PDF file displayed fine. 
Scott

----------


## leatherboy

Hi, I'm looking for episode 16 of this series, it's the only one I have missing. Maybe do a swap with one of you who has other episodes missing? I'm currently transferring the episodes I do have from video to DVD.

----------


## fortheether

> Hi, I'm looking for episode 16 of this series, it's the only one I have missing. Maybe do a swap with one of you who has other episodes missing? I'm currently transferring the episodes I do have from video to DVD.

 I do have episodes missing.  I do have episode 16.  Too drunk to see which ones I'm missing.  Let's chat.  Not now though. 
Scott

----------


## leatherboy

> Originally Posted by leatherboy  Hi, I'm looking for episode 16 of this series, it's the only one I have missing. Maybe do a swap with one of you who has other episodes missing? I'm currently transferring the episodes I do have from video to DVD.   I do have episodes missing.  I do have episode 16.  Too drunk to see which ones I'm missing.  Let's chat.  Not now though. 
> Scott

 When you've sobered up let me know which ones you have missing and we can arrange a swap.

----------


## leatherboy

> I do have episodes missing.  I do have episode 16.  Too drunk to see which ones I'm missing.  Let's chat.  Not now though. 
> Scott

 Your missing episodes are now on DVD. Let me know how you'd like to do the swap.

----------


## leatherboy

Scott - do you now have the missing episodes?

----------

